# Razr vs Treo



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

I am getting a new phone as my v710 is a piece o' @*(&^$(* I have considered teh razr and the treo, both have their benefits. has anyone here been abke to sync their Razr with their Mac? I am looking for address book and calendar functionality so I can take some of that in fo on the road. Whether or not I have to use a cable is a non issue for me.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I actually haven't been impressed by either phone. But if I had to choose, I'd get the Treo. It would allow me to ditch one device.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

I've had a Treo 650 (through work) since November and quite like it--though I've always been a fan of Palm stuff. I detest cell phones as a rule, but I'm obliged to carry one for my job.

The best thing about the Treo is that it's an adequate substitute for carrying a laptop for routine things like email and basic web browsing. Plus it's got all the handy Palm features and software.

The downside: cost! I could never consider one on my own. Factoring in a data package, you're looking at a minimum of $100/month, after paying $300 or more for the device itself (price varies based on length of contract).

But it's a great phone with a really good Bluetooth implementation. And the keyboard is quite usable, even for a big-fingered fellow like me.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

Love my Treo 600, syncs perfectly with my Mac using "The Missing Sync" from Markspace. The Treo 650 is even better... 
But don't get one if you don't plan to use the PDA features.


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

my razor works very well with Sync. after having a Sony Ericsson P800 for 2 years, you just can't stop thinking how small this thing is. finally, i can fit it in my jeans pocket without attracting too much attentions...


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Do you Sync it with Bluetooth or a wire?
Can you sync your calendar, and address book?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Treo 650 hands down. The thumb-keyboard is more useful than anyone can imagine especially when jotting down quick notes/calendars or doing text messaging, plus PalmOS is a simple yet quick and easy OS, you can get a lot of things done with one or two taps, three at the most. The same can't be said for WinMobile.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

*Razr Vs. Treo*

Depending on the Treo. If you have the 600 then there is no bluetooth option but the 650 does have it. That being said I don't have an issue with using the cable to sync. If you have the option of getting the 650 then that would eliminate the need for the extra sync cable.

I sync iCal and Address book with NO problems.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Sounds like the 650 would be no problem, it might be a little over kill for me. Telus has removed the data transfer capability of all their bluetooth phones so I would have to use a wire for sure.

Just wondering if the Razr users out there have been successful in syncing their address book and Calendar with their phone. If I could do that then I think I might just go with the razr.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

seetobylive said:


> Sounds like the 650 would be no problem, it might be a little over kill for me. Telus has removed the data transfer capability of all their bluetooth phones so I would have to use a wire for sure.


Doesn't surprise me, Telus, the future is unfriendly.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

That's an unfair comparison. A razr is a super slim phone with limited PIM capabilities. A treo 650 is full PIM that's a brick compared to the razr. And yes, you can easily sync contacts and calendars with a razr via isync.

Edit; didn't consider Telus' crippling of the bluetooth. I would switch carriers for that reason alone. What the hell is the use of bluetooth . . .


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

seetobylive said:


> Telus has removed the data transfer capability of all their bluetooth phones so I would have to use a wire for sure.


Actually the RAZR V3c, which just came out 4 telus yesterday, does not have it's bluetooth function "crippled" like say the v710 does. So transferrin data wirelessly will work! Infact here is what it says on the Telus site about the bluetooth on its RAZR:

"Integrated Bluetooth wireless technology for data transfers and wireless hands-free accessories."


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

greensuperman32 said:


> Actually the RAZR V3c, which just came out 4 telus yesterday, does not have it's bluetooth function "crippled" like say the v710 does. So transferrin data wirelessly will work! Infact here is what it says on the Telus site about the bluetooth on its RAZR:
> 
> "Integrated Bluetooth wireless technology for data transfers and wireless hands-free accessories."


I saw that quote and have been on the phone with Telus for about an hour, but nobody can confirm that Data is available for transfer. When the V710 came out telus said the same thing "Data transfer is cool" and turns out they were wrong, that is part of the reason they are offering me a deal to get another phone.

Glad to hear iSync will work with a cable, if I can do it with Blue tooth great but that is not necessary. As long as I could look at a date on my phone to see if I am busy and what I might be doing, and the address book will copy emails and phone numbers i am ducky! Do we know if it will be able to copy over address book pictures as well?


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Why even be on telus their service is garbage....


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Mrsam said:


> Why even be on telus their service is garbage....


I agree that customer service is simply horrible, unfortunetly the other choices are hardly better and like it or not Telus offers the best coverage out of the bunch. I travel this country on a regular basis, not always to major centres and I there ahve been many times I am the only one with a working phone. I am sure there are a few places where Rogers has better reception but from my own persoanl experiance they are few and far between.

The balance of knowing my phone will have reception is more important than talking to someone who knows what they are doing. After my frustrations with telus over the RAZR nad it's capabilities I simply phones Motorola and got the answers I needed.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

well i'll be able to confirm for you whether the bluetooth is crippled or not as i am probably gettin the RAZR V3c tomorrow night!


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

You get better recpetion on telus than rogers? hmmm...I used to be on telus and found the reception to be poor the majority of the time , I switched to rogers and I find I get far better signal with them...


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Mrsam said:


> You get better recpetion on telus than rogers? hmmm...I used to be on telus and found the reception to be poor the majority of the time , I switched to rogers and I find I get far better signal with them...


i also get way much better reception with telus than rogers. i used to be with rogers, but in my area calls dropped every 5-10 minutes! so i switched to telus and my calls never drop!


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

where in ontario are you guys?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

i'd love to hear you mac/razr experience with a telus new razr. I'd like to get it, but only if it sync's with my mac... if bluetooth doesn't sync.. it's pretty useless!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

emalen said:


> i'd love to hear you mac/razr experience with a telus new razr. I'd like to get it, but only if it sync's with my mac... if bluetooth doesn't sync.. it's pretty useless!


well if all goes well and i get the telus razr tmr, i'll post whether the bluetooth really isnt cripled or not!


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

emalen said:


> i'd love to hear you mac/razr experience with a telus new razr. I'd like to get it, but only if it sync's with my mac... if bluetooth doesn't sync.. it's pretty useless!


I'll post tomorrow as I am going to go and check it out and most likely walk away with a new one.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a GSM razr on rogers and it works really well with isync, so i hope for you guys the telus version works the same! its a great phone and fits in the pocket really nicely!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

hey greensuperman32
did you get your razr today - if so , i'd love a report on how it works with mac syncing! thanks


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Well folks I went to down today to look at the RAZR today and low and behold... the blue tooth is crippled!!! Again , it is only good for network communications, but it is EVDO ready so you could use your portable phone for some pretty screamin' download rates.

I gather when it says on the box DATA READY for bluetooth it is referencing this network feature not any syncing features... I hawv another thread on this... but how does one sync the RAZR with a cable? Is this possible? Onsync will do contacts but not calendars...hmmmm


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

actually the razr is only partially crippled. i bought mine 2day at the telus store and i can transfer images and mp3s to my imac and from my imac no problem, BUT i can't set the mp3s as ringtones! i can set the images to wallpapers tho. now unfortunately iSync does not support the RAZR V3c as of yet, and i didnt expect it to as the V3c was only just released Q4 of 2005 which isnt that long ago. It probably wont b long tho b4 sum1 figures out a work around for the ringtones tho.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

are you happy with the phone.. i may get one today. too bad isync doesn't work with it.. would have been really cool.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

also, do you transfer via bluetooth or a usb cord? can ical info be transferred?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I transfer via bluetooth, have not tried using a usb yet, course all u need 4 usb is a regular usb cable with one end bein mini usb, like you would on the psp or most digital cameras. and i have not tried transferin ne ical info but i'll try 2night. i just really wish i could use my transfered mp3s as ringtones, but im sure sum1 will find away around it soon enough.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

thanks for the update greensuperman32. keep me posted. i got a razr today, it's so cool. so far haven't been able to sync, but i'm still trying to play with it


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been able to sync using a plugin by http://www.briantoth.com/razr_v3c/

but only my iCal.. not contacts for some reason. In fact, I have to click 'off' the contact syncing in isync... but ical is perfect. Could it have something to do with the formatting?

ANyways, If any new Telus folks picked up a RAZR I'd love to hear their experience with isync. I'd love to be able to sync properly and seamlessly.

Thanks,
emalen


----------



## Stuthelifeguard (Sep 7, 2005)

*My Experiances*

Hi everyone, i just picked up a Telus V3 Razr and have been playing with the bluetooth for a while now. Like someone else on this thread i Isync'd my Cal but not the contacts (for unknown reasons). I also have transfered pictures on and off of the phone. One of the really cool things i discovered was that i could make and transfer movies TO the phone. I converted an entire episode of LOST to the phones native format using Quicktime pro (it came out to 23mb) and uploaded it. Worked perfectly! 

Just thought i would pass on my own experiances.

Stu


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm getting a Treo 650 in a couple of weeks


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

any luck getting mp3's to play as ringtones?


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry I was away for a while. Have had my razor for half a year now. I can sync with iSync both contacts and calendars fine, both via usb cable and bluetooth. My mini does not have BT support, so I synced with my Canon camera's cable and then used bluetooth to sync with my powerbook. works very well.

Because I didn't have the software, so I can only use bluetooth to transfer files, like pictures, ringtones. i was able to transfer ringtones from my PB to my razor via BT and set it as the ringtone, no problem at all.


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a Nokia 6670 from Fido, and it's in between a Treo and a Razr. It syncs beautifully with Bluetooth, absolutely no problems, easy MP3 upload for ringtones, although I wish the Bluetooth speed was faster. And I can read ebooks, have my iCal, take 1-megapixel photos, make notes, etc. And if I paid up I could read word documents although I haven't bothered paying for the programs yet. (I don't use it for email - I take my laptop everywhere - so I can't guide you on that.) Right now I'm trying to figure out how/what I'd want to shrink to 6670-size to watch TV on it... (it has an RS-MMC card.) All in all I'm REALLY glad I didn't get a Razr. I've had the 6670 for about six months now and I'm still not bored of it/haven't used its full capabilities, which is a good sign. My old cellphone bored me after a few weeks.

If anything, though, I'd encourage you to get the Palm because there are more freeware apps floating around for it.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

uwbill said:


> Sorry I was away for a while. Have had my razor for half a year now. I can sync with iSync both contacts and calendars fine, both via usb cable and bluetooth. My mini does not have BT support, so I synced with my Canon camera's cable and then used bluetooth to sync with my powerbook. works very well.
> 
> Because I didn't have the software, so I can only use bluetooth to transfer files, like pictures, ringtones. i was able to transfer ringtones from my PB to my razor via BT and set it as the ringtone, no problem at all.


Your razr is different from the razr being talked about here, yours is the V3 the one being talked about here is the V3c which is a much newer version that was only released on a canadian cell phone provider last week. so its a different phone with newer software and updated features and not yet compatible with iSync, and thanx to telus not able to use your own mp3s as ringtones on it, until people figure out how to undo what telus did.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Mrsam said:


> Why even be on telus their service is garbage....


I switched to Fido/Rogers because Telus customer service is crap. That said, the phone service/reception was a lot better on Telus. Ah well, you win some you lose some.


----------



## pochien (Mar 18, 2005)

If there's 3rd choice other than Razr and Treo, my recommendation is a Symbian phone! It is said to be the most Mac-friendly cell phone on my market! You can sync everything iSync supports with any 3rd party softwares!

Myself is looking into a Nokia symbian phone recently, i have my eye set on the N80 which is a Series 60 phone! It's the best you can get for a Mac geek!


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

Get the Blackberry


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I second the Nokia 6670. I have had mine about a week and can't find to much to complain about. It is true about these Symbian smart phones, they sync nicely with macs.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I have to update my wife with a new phone so keep those posts coming.

--


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Canuckmakem said:


> Get the Blackberry


 Finally, the voice of reason. 

Seriously, is it just me or has everyone and his brother got a Razr now? There seems to be a definite glut of them out there.

I just replaced my Nokia 6620 with a Blackberry and am wondering why I didn't do so sooner. The phone part works absolutely perfect as a phone and I can send and receive email. I'm not stuck paying for an MP3 player or camera that I don't want and will likely never use. I just don't understand this whole convergence mentality where we have to have one device that does a million things and none of them particularly well.

Anyone want to buy a Nokia 6620? 

Jerry


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Have you tried 
http://www.onmadesoft.com/

OnSync
A mobile contacts synchronizer for Mac OS X
Helps you to sync mobile phone's contacts with Mac OS X computer.
Compatible with Address Book, Microsoft Entourage, Eudora, Now Contact and Palm Desktop.
Recognizes mobile phones connected to your Mac via: serial cable, usb (with the appropriate adapter),infrared and bluetooth.
Manages Greek, Russian and others non roman character sets.
Ready for Mac Intel computers.

Shows USB and Bluetooth support for V3c.


What was the cost for your Blackberry.....?


----------



## Laurent (Jul 31, 2005)

*RAZR V3c doesn't iSync the Address Book*

Unfortunately, I am having the same problem with my Telus RAZR V3c and the iSync drivers (neither this way nor that way works) with the Address Book. I have read americans also having problems with their Address Book (the names were messed up, but the numbers were fine). Could it be a driver fault? Does any of you Bluetooth users successfuly syncronize your Address Book using iSync?

I am pissed that the only solutions are expensive (like DataPilot). OnSync doesn't give me the USB option (it's grayed out).


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Hmmm... As much as I have been a exclusive Nokia user, I must add that Moto scored a highlight breakaway goal with that RAZR and variant form factors. The original release did sync well w/ iSync, but seems like the s/w variants are not working as well (??). The SLVR is another hot handheld. The PEBL was also a great look....



> Myself is looking into a Nokia symbian phone recently, i have my eye set on the N80 which is a Series 60 phone! It's the best you can get for a Mac geek!


Smartphones, and Nokia s60 series are where it's @ for me. Symbian platform is awesome, and has a panoply of 3rd party software out there. Right now, outside from surfing @ anytime (pls get a data plan, or witness the shock and awe data charges w/o a plan!), running Google Local for mapping my way around NY & anywhere else for that matter (that app just rawks), or SevenMail to get my email - makes it a kind of BlackBerry certainly. I can reply to emails freely - the ones I choose to anyhow. 

Everything is moving to the handheld - that is a real race. Hope that Nokia (esp the CDN office) can get things rolling, and get their product lineup (which I consider some of the best if not THE best) out to the public. The real apple of discord? Nokia's high ticket on most of their phones. Their pricing is in orbit. That has been a big deal most Wireless providers as well, duh. 

N80 fan?? Great choice. So many features. Wifi is my fave. Well, I had one for a weekend, and did a mini review of it to some fanfare a few months back. Here is where you can find it.

Blackberry users can take a look @ the Nokia e61/62 (the latter being the NorthAm revision) for a comparable unit + SYMBIAN! 

The only limitation, Apple has been notoriously late in providing sync support for Nokia handhelds. They both need to work in much closer tandem. Anyhow, Nokia gets my $. 

Oh yea, I'm a 7610 user - which is a 6670 with a cosmetic case/styled keypad. 

H!


----------



## Laurent (Jul 31, 2005)

Come on... Anyone?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My son has the Razr and I got the Moto 815 and I much prefer the 815. Rock solid phone, easy navigation, much better Bluetooth linking.










http://www.motorola.com/motoinfo/product/details/0,,82,00.html

One of the Editors picks at Mobiledia
http://www.mobiledia.com/phones/editors-choice/page1.html

and for hooking up to the Mac



> Great Bluetooth Capabilities for MacIntosh Users
> 
> by dumblub Dec 13, 2005
> Verizon has only allowed us a few Bluetooth phones to choose from and they were very slow in making those available. The E815 was worth the wait.
> ...


http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/user_reviews.php?phone=663

_"I wish that it was possible to buy just a Bluetooth version of this phone without the camera functions, V CAST capability, Mobile Web, and other Gee-whizz fluff"_ ......me too. 

But sure is a fine PHONE....and excellent Bluetooth.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

not sure if anybody cares, or if its relevant, but I just bought a new black Razr


----------



## ryanwhitham (Feb 14, 2006)

Laurent said:


> Unfortunately, I am having the same problem with my Telus RAZR V3c and the iSync drivers (neither this way nor that way works) with the Address Book. I have read americans also having problems with their Address Book (the names were messed up, but the numbers were fine). Could it be a driver fault? Does any of you Bluetooth users successfuly syncronize your Address Book using iSync?
> 
> I am pissed that the only solutions are expensive (like DataPilot). OnSync doesn't give me the USB option (it's grayed out).


I use OnSync. It's really good for the money and just as good as iSync. Laurent, use the serial over usb option under the usb one that is greyed. I don't know why it is like that


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

You all have probably been here already but FYI:

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060203004652123&lsrc=osxh


----------



## Laurent (Jul 31, 2005)

ryanwhitham said:


> I use OnSync. It's really good for the money and just as good as iSync. Laurent, use the serial over usb option under the usb one that is greyed. I don't know why it is like that


Still, it doesn't sync with my Address Book. I am seeing the entry of both my computer and my phone, but it doesn't seem to be synching... Do you have a Telus RAZR V3c?


----------



## Laurent (Jul 31, 2005)

Heart said:


> You all have probably been here already but FYI:
> 
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060203004652123&lsrc=osxh


I don't get this... The Nova Media plugin isn't yet available, but people have tested it? They plan to SELL this? Why everyone in this field are only interested in my wallet?


----------



## ryanwhitham (Feb 14, 2006)

Laurent said:


> Still, it doesn't sync with my Address Book. I am seeing the entry of both my computer and my phone, but it doesn't seem to be synching... Do you have a Telus RAZR V3c?


Yes I have a Telus V3c Razr. The demo only lets you take contacts from your phone and put them on your computer i believe. Pay the 12 bucks and it works perfectly. If you can see the contacts on both sides then it is connecting properly.


----------



## Laurent (Jul 31, 2005)

ryanwhitham said:


> Yes I have a Telus V3c Razr. The demo only lets you take contacts from your phone and put them on your computer i believe. Pay the 12 bucks and it works perfectly. If you can see the contacts on both sides then it is connecting properly.


Actually, the demo won't let you transfer a batch of contacts, but you can individually select them *from* the computer *to* the cellphone. Meaning I will never have to buy that software since I don't plan on updating my contacts on a daily basis...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Laurent said:


> Actually, the demo won't let you transfer a batch of contacts, but you can individually select them *from* the computer *to* the cellphone. Meaning I will never have to buy that software since I don't plan on updating my contacts on a daily basis...



OK, so is this a 2nd confirmation that OnSync will work?

In Demo mode you can eventually move your Contacts from Address Book,
one at a time.
Name and Phone number. (Any thing else? How many fields?)

And if you buy the software you can move it all and keep it Sync'd.

But you must be aware of the funny anomally


ryanwitham said:


> serial over usb option under the usb one that is greyed


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm late on this one.

A few freinds and I, have been having this discussion for a while, and a few thihngs pup up.
A ) the Razor is neat, and one guy got one, he uses blue tooth with ease, but it seems it was a pain to set up ( i'm taking his oppinion on this )
B ) The treo / Dimensions: 11.2 cm x 5.9 cm x 2.2 cm
C ) Audiovox PPC 6600 / Dimensions: 1.8 x 7.4 x 13 cm / BlueTooth

Right now, the dilema is betwwen the Treo and the Audiovox PPC 6600, because we now have a Razor to compare to.
The Treo has a smaller screen than the Audiovox PPC 6600, and it seems to be loosing favor among those who will be switching in the near future.
I personally like the Audiovox PPC 6600.

Any input on this would be apreciated.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Bubbling this thread to the top!*

Bubble, Bubble, Bubble .


----------



## Laurent (Jul 31, 2005)

I haven't bought the software, but I can confirm that in the demo let you transfert from the computer to the phone names, phone numbers, fax numbers, emails, etc. It also alert you when you get duplicated information (same number for 2 different persons).


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

UCGrafix said:


> Right now, the dilema is betwwen the Treo and the Audiovox PPC 6600, because we now have a Razor to compare to.
> The Treo has a smaller screen than the Audiovox PPC 6600, and it seems to be loosing favor among those who will be switching in the near future.
> I personally like the Audiovox PPC 6600.
> 
> Any input on this would be apreciated.


HOLD THE PHONES!!!

Does the Audiovox PPC 6600 sync with a Mac?? I thought windows based PDA's were a disaster to use with Macs... Have these things changed?


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm always surprised when I hear from people that Telus is crap. I've been with them for about 3 -4 years and never had any problems that weren't fixed in a heartbeat.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

razz said:


> I'm always surprised when I hear from people that Telus is crap. I've been with them for about 3 -4 years and never had any problems that weren't fixed in a heartbeat.


Me too Razz. I have been with AGT/Telus since 1980 and cellular since 1987. Top notch service each and every time.


----------



## Stuthelifeguard (Sep 7, 2005)

Just incase people were curious Entourage now talks directly to iSync, and i use it with my V3c all the time. Like a PDA but without all the crap that comes along with it.

Stu


----------

